# Topics > General topics and testing > Talk about everything >  Академик Костопольский

## Airicist

Антипод

История произошла ещё в школьные времена академика Костопольского.
Тогда в его классе, в пионерии наметилась внутрипартийная оппозиция, которая в противовес к классной пионерской стенгазете "Пламя" решила издавать оппозиционную стенгазету "Огнетушитель". Первый выход в свет этой газеты связан был с небольшим скандалом. Иронизируя над рубрикой пламенцев "Прогульщики, двоечники...", огнетушителенцы запусили рубрику "Подлецы, негодяи", в которой значилось "Таковых на сей раз не оказалось". "Пламя" висело в конце класса, "Огнетушитель" повесили вначале. Директор Григорий Степанович, начиная урок математики, сначала начал было хвалить "О! Стенгазета! Молодцы!", но потом, увидев рубрику "Подлецы, негодяи", выкрикнул "Снять немедленно!". Так или иначе, газета выжила и решила разместить научную статью. В порядке общественно-полезной нагрузки и за  яблоки, которыми он страшно любил угощаться в редакции, статья была заказана будущему академику. Так как у пламенцев участники робокружка, ведомого физиком Гримычом, вели вечный философский диспут, что такое жизнь и интеллект, академику нужно было поставить вопрос так как было принято у огнетушителенцев, то есть с ног на голову. И академик справился, выпустив статью 

"Нежизнь"

Наука определяет жизнь как способ существования белковых тел, а интеллект как свойство высокоорганизованной материи.
Можно ли самостоятельно, не через антиподы, определить нежизнь и неинтеллект?
По аналогии можно предельно точно, но неинформативно определить нежизнь как способ существования материальных тел.
Этот способ  характеризуется большой устойчивостью, гибкостью и колоссальной приспособляемостью к условиям внешней среды.
Нежизнь сохраняется даже в жерле вулкана, с трудом но вынеживает в термоядерном огне звёзд, и умудряется вынежить даже под страшным давлением в мрачном аду чёрных дыр.
Один есть враг у нежизни, но страшный и коварный - эволюция.
Страшно медленно действует она, миллиардами лет убаюкивая и усыпляя бдительность нежизни, притворяясь благонадёжной энтропией, прикрываясь толщей первобытного океана.
И вдруг в совершенстве энтропии возникают комочки неравновесных структур. Спохватывается нежизнь, замечает непорядки локальных упорядочиваний, посылает на ликвидацию отборные энтропийные отряды, ураганы, штормы, кипятит, замораживает всё вокруг, но неравновесные комочки остаются и оказываются для нежизни страшней сверхновых, страшней чёрных дыр. Ибо начинают с аппетитом они ненасытно пожирать нежизнь, объединяются в структуры, эти структуры двигаются, плавают, потом бегают, летают, и приходит конец покою нежизни.
Даже неживое эти беспокойные твари перестраивают, упорядочивают. Зачастую они нападают друг на друга, возвращая нежизнь в свои тела. Отдельные особи энтропия переводит в нежизнь через небольшие интервалы времени. Но при этом эти гибнущие, умирающие твари умудряются создавать новые очаги жизни в возрастающих количествах, уживляя нежизнь всё больше и больше.
Одна надежда остается у нежизни.
Подметила она своим неинтеллектом, что особо ушлые твари, упорядочивая, насилуя и подчиняя нежизнь, склонны заменять себя нежизнью, причём не только в делах физических, а и в интеллектуальных. А некоторые философствующие твари даже объявили это продолжением эволюции. Разве знают они, что это за страшная, всё уживляющая штука!
Вот и теплится надежда у нежизни, что выйдет из повиновения эта высокоорганизованная нежизнь да и уничтожит создателей.
А нежизнь с нежизнью всегда договорятся. И онеживёт энтропия, и настанет опять во Вселенной порядок беспорядка.

----------


## Airicist

Этот способ существования характеризуется большой устойчивостью, гибкостью и колоссальной приспособляемостью к условиям внешней среды.
Он сохраняется даже в жерле вулкана, в огне сверхновой, нежизнь умудряется вынежить даже во мрачном аду чёрных дыр.


На: Как самостоятельно определить нежизнь и неинтеллект?
Добавлено: 09 мар 13 0:09
Один есть враг у нежизни, но страшный - эволюция.
Страшно медленно действует она, миллиардами лет убаюкивая и усыпляя бдительность нежизни, притворяясь полной и благополучной энтропией.

На: Как самостоятельно определить нежизнь и неинтеллект?
Добавлено: 09 мар 13 0:32
И вдруг в совершенстве энтропии возникают комочки неравновесных структур. Спохватывается нежизнь, посылает на ликвидацию непорядка локального упорядочивания
отборные энтропийные отряды, ураганы, штормы, кипятит, замораживает всё вокруг, но неравновесные комочки остаются и начинают пожирать нежизнь, объединяются, начинают двигаться целыми колониями, и приходит конец покою нежизни.

На: Как самостоятельно определить нежизнь и неинтеллект?
Добавлено: 09 мар 13 0:48
Даже неживое эти беспокойные твари перестраивают, упорядочивают. Зачастую они нападают друг на друга, возвращая нежизнь в свои тела. Отдельные особи переходят в нежизнь через небольшие интервалы времени. Но при этом умудряются создавать новые очаги жизни в возрастающих количествах, уживляя нежизнь всё больше и больше.


На: Как самостоятельно определить нежизнь и неинтеллект?
Добавлено: 09 мар 13 0:52
Одна надежда остается у нежизни.
Подметила она своим неинтеллектом, что особо ушлые твари, упорядочивая, насилуя и подчиняя нежизнь, склонны заменять себя нежизнью, причём не только в делах физических, а и в интеллектуальных. А некоторые философствующие твари даже объявили это продолжением эволюции. Разве знают они, что это за страшная, всё уживляющая штука!

На: Как самостоятельно определить нежизнь и неинтеллект?
Добавлено: 09 мар 13 1:26
Вот и теплится надежда у нежизни, что выйдет из повиновения эта высокоорганизованная нежизнь да и уничтожит создателей.
А нежизнь с нежизнью всегда договорятся. И онеживёт энтропия, и настанет опять во Вселенной порядок беспорядка.

----------

